# suprise brindles



## Lindseymouse (Mar 15, 2015)

This is my female, she is a broken black 









The male who I thought was a broken yellow satin but I guess he is a broken lightly marked brindle, even though he has no visible brindling. 

















here are the babies 

























and for fun my female longhaired satin, what color is she?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I like those <3


----------



## AutumnF (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh My Goodness those are cute little bubs!!! That last doe looks like a nice dark RY to me but I've no real expertise in this.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Such pretty babies! The mum looks fawn to me. Is there a satin brindle in that litter? *WANT*


----------



## Lindseymouse (Mar 15, 2015)

Just wanted to post an update of some of the babies. Their eyes opened today. Of course the one on the left is my favorite. So cute.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

All adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh so pretty! I'd love to make some red long hairs, can you imagine? Fluffy ginger meecers! I love it!
I'm on the east coast of the US by Washington DC if you ever want to trade or something.


----------

